# Neue Gaming Maus gesucht!



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe aktuell eine G700, doch die unteren beiden Daumentasten wackeln stark und das Mausrad quitscht etwas.
Nun, da ich die Maus bei Media Markt gekauft hab, kann ich die ja umtauschen.
Soll ich dieselbe nochmal nehmen, oder gibt´s schon was neueres/besseres?

Was ist mit der Steelseries Xai Pro ?  Also ich bin bei Ego-Shooter meist Sniper, spiele aber bei einer Sensivität  von 6 bei 2600 - 3600 dpi! 

Welche Maus kommt noch in Frage!
Wichtig ist mir: Verarbeitung, Qualität, Geschwindigkeit!

MFG


----------



## Alistair (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Mr.Tittie,

die Steelseries Xai ist eine gute Maus und für Spiele uneingeschränkt geeignet. Mit dieser Maus machst Du nichts falsch.

Ich persönlich würde Dir die Roccat Kone [+] (max. 6.000 Dpi) oder die Razor Imperator (max. 5.600 dpi) empfehlen. Die Verarbeitung, die Qualität und die Geschwindigkeit sind bei beiden Mäusen super und sie sind auch für größere Hände gut geeignet. Optisch schauen sie auch top aus.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Ne danke, ich hatte die Kone+ und die Imperator schon ( zwar nur beide jeweils 2 Wochen, die kommen mir nicht aufs Mousepad!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann nur die TTesports black gaming Mouse empfehlen!
Qualtitativ ist die sehr gut und präzise und wenn man mit einer Daumentaste auskommt, definitiv eine Empfehlung wert!


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

Razer DeathAdder Gamer Mouse Re-Spawn - 3500 dpi


----------



## FrittenFett (8. Mai 2011)

Hm, Logitech G500/G700 ?!

Bei der Xai soll die Qualität leider ziemlich nachgelassen haben.


----------



## Tobie` (8. Mai 2011)

Die frage ist wie viel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Naja ich habe damals für die G700 89€ bezahlt, also so viel Spielraum hab ich !


----------



## Tobie` (8. Mai 2011)

Ok wenn du soviel ausgeben kannst (willst) würde ich dir auch zur Roccat Kone[+] raten die ist so in dem Preisrahmen einer der besten.
Oder wenn du weniger ausgeben willst würde ich dir noch die Cyber Snipa oder die Mionix NAOS 3200 liegt zwar etwas unter deinem dpi limit soll aber durchaus seine qualität haben.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie hört man von der Roccat viele Probleme.


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Ja wie ich auch schon schrob: Ich hatte die Kone+ 2 Wochen und ich mag sie nicht.. das Mausrad quitsche wackelte.. bähh ! 

Ja also ich kann wieder ne G700 nehmen oder ne G500. Oder die Xai, bloß´die gibt´s nicht bei Media Markt!


----------



## Sethnix (8. Mai 2011)

SChonmal die Microsoft Sidewinder (X8) probiert?


----------



## Necthor (8. Mai 2011)

wie wärs mit dieser hier: SteelSeries WoW Cataclysm MMO Gaming Mouse, USB (62100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder dieser: SteelSeries WoW MMO Gaming Mouse, USB (62006) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Überr das erste denke ich selber grade nach.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Mai 2011)

@Neal
Die sind rein auf WoW ausgelegt. Naja.

@TE
Schau Dir auch mal die Logitech G9x Laser Mouse an. Habe sie selber und kann sie auch empfehlen.
MfG


----------



## Necthor (8. Mai 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @Neal
> Die sind rein auf WoW ausgelegt. Naja.


 
Die hab ich ausgesucht weil sie perfekt in meine Hand passt. Das heisst, dass mien Handballen und der kleine Finger nicht am Mauspad schleifen.
Ist die nicht programmierbar? Gibts doch bestimmt auch programme für andere Spiele, oder?


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. Mai 2011)

@Neal
Hier mal ein Test in Auszügen...
"Anders als bei vielen anderen Mäusen, besitzt die WoW MMO Gaming Mouse  zwei Fingerablagen in etwa ab der Hälfte der Maus. Diese sind nach  unserer Ansicht überflüssig, da sie zum einen die gewohnte  Bewegungsfreiheit der Finger einschränkt, zum anderen schnelle  Bewegungen, wie sie in Shootern lebenswichtig sind, erschweren. Auch  hier gilt: Dieses Feature ist für WoW akzeptabel, aber kein Pluspunkt."

"Die Maus tastet mit maximal 3.200 Dpi den Untergrund ab und kommt in normalen Spielesituationen nicht aus dem Tritt. Legt man auch hier wieder Shooter-Maßstäbe an, kann man die Maus High-Sense-Spielern nicht empfehlen, da bei maximaler Beschleunigung die Zeigerbewegung ungenau wird und es teilweise sogar zu Abtastungs-Aussetzern kommt. Das Gewicht der Maus ist mit circa 120 Gramm gut. "

Für Shooterspieler wohl nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Ist der Test von OS Informer aus Deinem 2. Link.


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Gibt´s denn überhaupt die beste Shooter Maus?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Mr.Tittie schrieb:


> Gibt´s denn überhaupt die beste Shooter Maus?


 
Naja, für jeden einzelnen schon!
Wenn eine präzise Abtastung da ist, dann entscheiden nur noch persönliche Vorlieben, wie Auflösung, Anzahl der zusatztasten und ergonomisches Empfinden!


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Welche Maus hat den die präziseste Abtastung?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Naja, da gibt es viele!
Ab einem gewissen Grad ist es auch wayne!


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Und lass mich raten: Die G700/500 , G9x, Kone+ sind gaanz voorn !  ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Mr.Tittie schrieb:


> Und lass mich raten: Die G700/500 , G9x, Kone+ sind gaanz voorn !  ?


 
So in etwa...
Ich mag je meine TTEsports Gaming Mouse...


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

BLoß die gibs nicht zum begrabbeln !  Hm.. was mach ich nur: Nochmal G700 oder G500 oder Kone+ oder doch G9x oder diese TTEsports?


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Hm.. hat jemand vielleicht Langzeiterfahrung mit der G9x und mit der Kone+. Ich sagte zwar, dass meine damals schlecht war, aber vllt. einfach ein schlechtees Modell!


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

Du bestellst alle 4, spielst mit jeder mal eine Stunde und schickst die zurück, die Dir am besten gefallen hat. Die anderen 3 behälst du. Oder so.


----------



## Mr.Tittie (8. Mai 2011)

Nein keine gute Idee ! Das is sinnlos!


----------



## ad_ (8. Mai 2011)

Hab meine G9 (ohne x, ist das ältere Modell) seit ungefähr 2 Jahren im Einsatz und kann sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Jedoch solltest Du die Maus mal in die Hand nehmen (dürfte es ja eigentlich auch im Media Markt geben) da sie relativ klein und flach ist (mag nicht jeder ).

Alternativ kann ich Dir noch zu dieser hier raten: 

Logitech MX 518 Gaming-Grade Optical Mouse, PS/2 & USB (931352-0914) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ist zwar "nur" optisch, aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch eine der besten Gamer Mäuse überhaupt


----------



## Per4mance (9. Mai 2011)

hatte auch schon viel und bin mit der G9x super zufrieden. die einzige wo noch besser war is die  Kärna Razer Boomslang 2000 aber die gibts nichtmehr 

musst halt wissen ob du eher ne ergonomische maus willst oder ne symetrische. bei shootern muss die maus bei mir immer kleiner sein da bin ich genauer wegen dem handling. bei mmo/strat usw geht jede maus.

hatte vor der g9x ne weile ne g5 aber beim aimen war ich nie witklich zufrieden.


----------



## acefire08 (9. Mai 2011)

ICh benutze eine G500 und bin mit der super zufrieden 
super einstellungsmöglichkeiten die belegbaren Tasten reichen mir aus ( 3 Stück - die ich selbst belegt hab jede taste ist individuell belebar )
super form passt großartig in meine klauen ;D
und vor allem nicht so teuer habe damals 55 € oder so bezahlt


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Mai 2011)

Die G9 ohne x nenne ich (wie Areos) seit 2 1/2 Jahren mein eigen und mag sie nicht mehr missen. Die Größe definiert sich durch die 2 sehr unterschiedlichen Schalen. Ich bevorzuge auch die kleine ergonomische. Habe daher eher ein Problem mit der Mx518/G500/G700, die sind mir zu hoch. Das ist aber eher Geschmackssache. Als Highsenser-Maus ist die G9x schwer zu toppen in Sachen Verabeitung, Funktionalität und Treibern. Da kann eine Kone (mit und ohne +) nicht mithalten. Die G9x hat auch den Vorteil, daß die bei fast jedem Markt anfassbar ist....
MfG


----------



## Mr.Tittie (9. Mai 2011)

Hat die G9x den selben Sensor wie die G700 ?  Dann gehts jetzt nämlich nur ums ergonomische!


----------



## FrittenFett (9. Mai 2011)

Nach deiner Frage nach dem besten Sensor:
Die optischen Mäuse liegen zwar eigentlich noch immer vor den Laserversionen, aber die einzige moderne, die mir einfällt, wäre die CM Spawn.


----------



## s|n|s (9. Mai 2011)

Warum ist ne Lasermouse keine optische Maus?

Infrarot-Sensor hat die Deathadder respawn mit 3500dpi.

Ich halte die dpi für Verkaufsargumente, die wenig aussagen. So wie Megapixel bei Kameras. Oder Watt bei Netzteilen. Oder Watt bei Musikanlagen. . .


----------



## PremiumToaster (9. Mai 2011)

Ich würde die Deathadder nehmen, wie s|n|s schon vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## FrittenFett (9. Mai 2011)

Ich definiere eine optische Maus als Maus mit LED als Beleuchtung.


----------



## Mr.Tittie (9. Mai 2011)

Aber Razer SOll doch ne Saumäßige Verarbeitung haben? Und die Sensoren sind noch optisch? Ist das nicht schlecht?


----------



## s|n|s (9. Mai 2011)

jede maus hat einen optischen sensor, es sei denn es ist eine kugel-maus.

hab schon die zweite razer-maus. meine erste hat über 3 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Mr.Tittie (9. Mai 2011)

Und warum haben die Razer Mäuse bessere Sensoren ? Als Logitech oder so? WIe ist die Imperator? Oder die Tron Legacy?

Ich meine Infrarot Sensor bei der Razer. Ist das nicht total veraltet?
Ich mein Infrarot? Ist das nicht schlecht?

Kann man da auch profile anlegen und auf der Maus switchen ohne in das Programm zu gehen? Ich hab ja gern ein Profil Gaming mit hoher Sensivität + 2600 - 3600 dpi und eine normale mit weniger Sensivität und weniger DPI! 

Sind die Razer Mäuse überhaupt noch gut?


----------



## Westfale_09 (9. Mai 2011)

Lass die Finger von Razer!

Razer hat folgende Nachteile:

- Schlechte Verarbeitung
- Mausradprobleme nach 1 Jahr
- P/L Verhältnis passt gar nicht
- Sensor ist nicht das Geld wert

Das einzige was Razer richtig gut hinkriegt ist die Ergonomie der Mäuse. Das muss man ihnen lassen, die liegen wunderbar in der Hand.

Ich würde mal an deiner Stelle bei Steelseries, Logitech oder eventuell Roccat vorbeischauen. Aber Roccat würde ich erstmal nebensächlich betrachten, da die momentan echt üble Bugs drin haben. ( Kone + vorallem).

Momentan sollen die Xai von Steelseries, G700 Logitech und die Roccat Kova ganz gut sein. Ansonsten gibts noch die R.A.T von Cyborg.(zu übertrieben aber kannst dir ja mal angucken)


Ich habe momentan die MX518 von Logitech. P/L ist bombe und der Laser ist sogar besser als der von meiner Diamondback 3g von Razer. Die Razer musste ich aufgrund mangelnder Verarbeitung in die Tonne werfen, daher kann ich mir das Urteil erlauben. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen


----------



## r|sen_ (10. Mai 2011)

Logitech G500 ftw!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Logitech G500 ftw!


 
Selbige nutze ich auch, ist ne super Maus...gute Handhabung gute Verarbeitung, Metallmausrad, Gewichte und ziemlich günstig.


----------



## Quickscope (10. Mai 2011)

Und was mit der xai ? Is Auch nen geiles Teil.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Selbige nutze ich auch, ist ne super Maus...gute Handhabung gute Verarbeitung, Metallmausrad, Gewichte und ziemlich günstig.




Dito

Habe sie auch schon seit November 2010 und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Maus  Kann sie auch nur weiter empfehlen, zudem sie echt günstig ist mit ihren 40€ 
Bis zu 5700 dpi (braucht man zwar nicht aber was solls ) und durchsichtiger Laser 

G500 FTW 


LG


----------



## Mr.Tittie (10. Mai 2011)

Hm, naja der gleiche Laser wie bei der G700! Aber worin liegt der Unterschied zur Xai !   ? Also Starken und Schwachen der Xai gegen die der G500 ?

Also hab mich entschieden. Ich bleibe Logitech treu! 

Entweder die G9x, die G500 oder nochmal eine G700 ! 

Wireless ist nett, aber muss nicht unbedingt sein ! Ich habe mom. das Roccat Sense Mousepad ! Gibt´s bessere gerade für diesen Sensor ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das Razer Goliathus standart Speed und das ist echt klasse 
Zusammen mit der G500 lässt es sich darauf wunderbar spielen ^^

LG


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die MX518 mit nem Sharkoon Rush Mat. Die Cheater Beleidigungen werden nich weniger


----------



## Mr.Tittie (10. Mai 2011)

Obwohl die Xai natürlich auch verlockend ist !


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Mai 2011)

Das ist ne schwere Sache. Der beste Tipp. Geh in den Elektroladen deiner Wahl und teste deine Favoriten.  Das ist das beste was du machen kannst. Beim Mauspad würde ich wirklich das Sharkoon nehmen. Kostet 5 € bei Amazon  Vorraussetzung ist eine gerade Unterfläche. Glas oder Holzplatte ohne Macken


----------



## Aîm (13. Mai 2011)

ich kann bisher die razer naga nur empfehlen, besonders wenn man auf mmo's steht (da machen sich die 17 tasten besonders bezahlt), aber auch in shootern ist sie recht angenehm zu spielen.
bzgl. der ergonomie muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden (hauptsächlich wegen der handform), doch bei mir bringt sie meine hand zum kommen 

der preis ist zwar mit rund 70€ recht happig, aber man legt sich ja nicht jedes wochenende eine neue zu (was für ein wortspiel...)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Mai 2011)

habe die alte kone und muss sagen, dass sie von der qualität / haltbarkeit nicht an logitech mäuse rankommt! die linke maustaste hat mittlerweile einen richtig beschissenen druckpunkt: man kann die taste 1-2 mm nach unten drücken und erst dann kommt irgendwann der widerstand und der klick. wenn man den finger ganz vorne runterdrückt, passiert sogar gar nichts! 
das ist mir mit logitech mäusen noch nie passiert.
auch die gleitpads sind irgendwie mist. habe das gefühl, dass sie so flach sind, dass der mausbody über das mauspad scheuert.

ich werde mir nur noch logitech holen, die halten einfach ewig.

beim mauspad ist es geschmackssache... ob du lieber möchtest, dass die maus sehr schnell drüberrutscht, oder ob sie etwas langsamer, aber dafür genauer rutscht. habe das goliathus speed von razer und bin damit sehr zufrieden. ist irgendwie eine mischung aus beidem


----------



## Necthor (14. Mai 2011)

Mr.Tittie schrieb:


> hab mich entschieden.


 
Schon gekauft?
Wenn ja, welchen?

Rein Optisch betrachtet gefällt mir die Cyber Snipa Silencer Gaming Mouse am besten. Vielleicht ein bischen zu viel Beleuchtung die man sicher abschalten kann. 
Werd die Tage mal schauen wo ich sie testen kann. Gibts die im MediaM.... oder Sat...?


----------



## Mr.Tittie (15. Mai 2011)

Habe gestern die Steelseries Xai gekauft!

Ingame die beste Maus die´s gibt! 

Doch jetzt bemerkte ich erst. Mein PC bootet *gar nicht* wenn die Xai angeschlossen ist.
Also ich lasse sie dran, starte den PC und ich habe nur den Screen von Asus (Asus P8P67PR B2). Erst wenn ich das Mauskabel rausziehe kommt pieep und dann startet er ! 

Kann das bei B3 anders sein ?

Kann man sonst irgendwas machen ?


----------



## benji2k9 (15. Mai 2011)

@Mr.Tittie

Habe mir auch vor kurzem die Xai angeschafft und hatte das gleiche Problem.

Bei mir haben folgende Punkte das Problem gelöst:

1. Sicherstellen, dass nicht von USB gebootet werden soll
2. in BIOS noch USB Legacy Support "disabled" einstellen.

MfG


----------



## Mr.Tittie (15. Mai 2011)

Hab ich schon getan. Hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2011)

Das ist der Punkt, der mir an der Xai richtig auf den Sack geht. Wahrscheinlich kann sich die Maus nicht als Maus anmelden, da alle Features so nicht nutzbar wären. Daher prüft dein PC beim Start nach, was das denn da für ein komisches Freakgestell ist...

Einige berichten, dass die Maus an einem HUB angeschlossen laufen soll. Nur 1000 Hz kannst du dann wohl knicken, wobei ich persönlich 500 angenehmer finde.
Aber das kann es ja nicht sein, ein derartiges Luxusprodukt über von hinten ins Knie geschossen anschließen zu müssen.

Aber leider ist das bei Millionen verschiedenen PC-Konfigs nicht möglich, wirklich alle Gegebenheiten zu testen. Ärgerlich ists trotzdem.
Die Maus ist leider auch - sorry fürs Unwort - total alternativlos. Einzig die alte Intelli 1.1 kommt vom Gefühl her an sie heran. Es gibt viele gute Nager, nur leider sind die alle ergonomisch geformt / für Palmgrip. So auch meine Revoltec Fightmouse Elite. Geniales Teil, aber die Hand will sie nach einer Stunde nicht mehr. Jetzt habe ich eine Razer Deathadder 3.5G Black Edition hier liegen und bin begeistet. Hohe Liftoff-Distanz per Klebeband gefixt und ab geht die Lutzi. Aber eine relle Alternative zur Xai ist sie auch nicht, da die Form doch eine andere ist...

Wie gesagt, wenn du einen USB Hub da hast, probiere es einfach mal aus. Es kann sein, dass er dann hinter dem Hub bei der Maus nicht so genau analysiert. Ansonsten halt wie bei meinem alten J&W Board... Den Kaffee erst einstecken, wenn Windwos gebootet hat. Obs der USB Port gemocht hat? KA, er tut es jedenfalls noch. Jedoch ist das auch eine mechanische Belastung, das teils 3 - 4 Mal am Tag zu tun. 

@Neal: Bei der Maus kannst du dir auch mal die Revoltec Fightmouse Elite anschauen, ist afaik fast baugleich, hat aber sogar Keramik Füße und ist überall mit einer Grip-Beschichtung.
Aber die Beleuchtung geht nicht aus. Ist aber auch nicht penetrant, kann man also ignorieren.


----------



## Mr.Tittie (25. Mai 2011)

Hey,

ich kaufe mir dann wieder eine Intelli 1.1.

Frage:

Ist die: Microsoft IntelliMouse 1.1 optische Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör original/gut ? gelesen, gibt teilweise Fälschungen usw. ^^

Oder kann ich auch:

Die: http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Inte...-schwarz/dp/B000WL0VM4/ref=pd_sim_computers_6

nehmen?

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen a und nicht a


----------

